# Does anyone premix their own texture?



## RoddyDa (Sep 20, 2015)

Obviously the cost is less and you get more out of bag mix vs store bought premix. Curious if store bought has some sort of additive to inhibit bacterial growth? Does anyone premix their own texture and if so how long do you store it for? Obviously I'm talking about doing this for small jobs for use in a hopper gun


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Depends on the brand. Some go sour after a day or two some will be good for a week or more. Premix lasts much longer.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

We dont do enough spray texture to use the bag mud. I prefer Hamiltons Ready Spray over the bag mud. Havnt used bag mud in probably ten+years and dont miss it one bit.


----------



## eric.vancou (Sep 2, 2015)

For patch work I always use bags. For large job I like the premix, just for consistency. Smal job I like to offer different type of texture to client, therefore I use bad. When. In term of saving money. I don't think it makes much difference as you saving time.


----------



## dkw (Nov 23, 2014)

The spanlite synco i use lasts much longer then bags. Also works alot better for knockdown walls. I havent used it more then a week after mixed.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Aug 2, 2009)

I have to say the bag Mudd works better for matching and spraying heavy knock down. Somebody said here while trolling. Started using it the last month ..cool in Texas now maybe I got a week out of bucket. Premix last about two weeks in a bucket .


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

We don't spray on texture here in Western Colorado anymore. So for the occasional remodel that hasn't yet been brought up to date, we use all purpose out of the box. If the texture we are trying to match is a heavy knockdown, then maybe bag mud can match it better.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

johnmeto said:


> Pre-Mixed Wall Texture is ready to use for any patch and repair project or new texture application. Simply snap Pre-Mixed Wall Texture to any hopper or spray gun to apply texture to walls.


Do you just cut and paste this crap from all over the net?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is a quote from the Homax site, see any similarities? Homax Pre-Mixed Wall Texture is ready to use for any patch and repair project or new texture application. Simply snap Homax Pre-Mixed Wall Texture to any hopper or spray gun to apply texture to walls. You can apply it as orange peel or knockdown texture. When dry, the texture is paintable and sandable. Covers up to 350 sq. ft. 2.2 liters (74 fl. oz.)


----------

